# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  حسبى  الله   ونعم  الوكيل

## ابو همام

*اذا  ظلمت    فقل   حسبى  الله  ونعم     الوكيل
اذا   ابتليت  فقل    حسبى  الله ونعم   الوكيل 
اذا   ضاقت بك   السبل   ولم  تجد  من  الناس   انيسا  وﻻ  مؤنسا   فقل   حسبى   الله   ونعم   الوكيل
اذا    كنت  بريئا  وعجزت    عن  إ ظهار   الحقيقه   فقل   حسبى   الله  ونعم   الوكيل 
واذا    اجتمع      القوم  ليؤذوك   واذا   اغلق  عليك   كل  امر    فقل  حسبى   الله   ونعم    الوكيل  
واذا  تعسرت   الامور   فقل  حسبى  الله   ونعم  الوكيل  

اللهم   فرج    كربنا   ويسر   امرنا    وبارك  لنا   فى  ارزاقنا  يارب   العالمين
                        	*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل .     يعطيك العافية أبو همام                                
*

----------


## الدلميت

*حسبى  الله ونعم   الوكيل
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو همام
					

اذا  ظلمت    فقل   حسبى  الله  ونعم     الوكيل
اذا   ابتليت  فقل    حسبى  الله ونعم   الوكيل 
اذا   ضاقت بك   السبل   ولم  تجد  من  الناس   انيسا  وﻻ  مؤنسا   فقل   حسبى   الله   ونعم   الوكيل
اذا    كنت  بريئا  وعجزت    عن  إ ظهار   الحقيقه   فقل   حسبى   الله  ونعم   الوكيل 
واذا    اجتمع      القوم  ليؤذوك   واذا   اغلق  عليك   كل  امر    فقل  حسبى   الله   ونعم    الوكيل  
واذا  تعسرت   الامور   فقل  حسبى  الله   ونعم  الوكيل  

اللهم   فرج    كربنا   ويسر   امرنا    وبارك  لنا   فى  ارزاقنا  يارب   العالمين



حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل .
*

----------


## asimayis

*حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل
*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصطفى منصور
					

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل .     يعطيك العافية أبو همام                                









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

حسبى  الله ونعم   الوكيل









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي ابراهيم الجنيد
					

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل .









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة asimayis
					

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل



تسلموا  على  مروركم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اللهم   فرج    كربنا   ويسر   امرنا    وبارك  لنا   فى  ارزاقنا  يارب   العالمين 


امين امين
جزيت خيرا الحبيب ابو همام
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*حسبي  الله  ونعم  الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					


 اللهم   فرج    كربنا   ويسر   امرنا    وبارك  لنا   فى  ارزاقنا  يارب   العالمين 


امين امين
جزيت خيرا الحبيب ابو همام









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جزراوي و افتخر
					

حسبي  الله  ونعم  الوكيل



تسعدوا   فى  الدارين
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك على هذا القول الجميل 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

* حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
 حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل 
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## صديق بلول

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل 
اللهم فرج كربنا ويسر امرنا وبارك لنا فى ارزاقنا يارب العالمين
بارك الله فيك حبيبنا ابو همام
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*حسبى  الله ونعم   الوكيل 
*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 اللهم   فرج    كربنا   ويسر   امرنا    وبارك  لنا   فى  ارزاقنا  يارب   العالمين 


امين امين
جزيت خيرا الحبيب ابو همام









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جزراوي و افتخر
					

حسبي  الله  ونعم  الوكيل









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمر العمر
					

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك على هذا القول الجميل 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

 حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
 حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل 
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صديق بلول
					

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل 
اللهم فرج كربنا ويسر امرنا وبارك لنا فى ارزاقنا يارب العالمين
بارك الله فيك حبيبنا ابو همام









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

حسبى  الله ونعم   الوكيل 



تسعدوا  فى  الدارين  يازعما
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل 
*

----------


## ابومهاجر

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل عدد خلقه. اللهم انك تعلم ما في نفسي ولا اعلم ما في نفسك انك انت علام الغيوب
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

* حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل ،
وافوض امرى الى الله،،،
                        	*

----------

